# Celery leaves



## MichaelaW (Nov 27, 2015)

According to feedipedia, celery leaves have a higher calcium content than mulberry leaves. Does anyone feed them regularly?


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2015)

I feed them occasionally, but not regularly.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2015)

MichaelaW said:


> According to feedipedia, celery leaves have a higher calcium content than mulberry leaves. Does anyone feed them regularly?


Crazy. I wonder if that's really true. I gave some celery tops to my tortoise recently. 

The tortoise table link about this one is a bit confusing for me.http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=620 I understand the issue with oxalates. Not too worried because the overall diet is pretty good. Yeah...don't want to give too much sodium. What is the concern over the calcium/phosphorus ratio? Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 30, 2015)

You know , some folks like to apply ratios & scientific information / formulas to their feeding regimes. I think it's a matter of personality how detailed one wants to make it. 

My opinion on feeding is that variety is the spice of life and key to health. 

Metabolism are complex , the breakdown of food into usable nutrient & waste sorts out the specific need of the tortoise in the moment. There are varying internal issues in individual biology. Activity level , age, environment , genetics all play a role. 

I feed mine things on occasion others might shun - like a boiled egg for my Sulcata , but as a minor part of an over plant based and grass diet. Sometimes he gets a banana. 

The Mazuri is the same thing. It is a part of what they get - even though they could theoretically live on it , I only use it as variety. 

If you think about our own metabolism. We know that chicken , green beans, and whole grain breads are pretty good for us. But what would your health be like is that was all you ever ate ? Not very good I believe. 

In nature there are only a very few animals that eat a singular food - like koala bears - but tortoises have evolved systems to take advantage of availability and variability. Plant growth is often seasonal and varied. 

Just my take on it. Makes it fun and easy. If I have some leftover spinach, a sweet pepper , a stalk of celery - in it goes. 

My Sulcata especially never snubs his nose at almost anything. The Aldabra is a bit more selective  

I stay heavy on the staples and throw in variety Seems to produce healthy animals.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 30, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Crazy. I wonder if that's really true. I gave some celery tops to my tortoise recently.
> 
> The tortoise table link about this one is a bit confusing for me.http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=620 I understand the issue with oxalates. Not too worried because the overall diet is pretty good. Yeah...don't want to give too much sodium. What is the concern over the calcium/phosphorus ratio? Anyone have any insight?



It's generally believed that the ideal CA : P ratio for tortoises/reptiles is 2:1 or better. If the overall diet is good, its usually not an issue.


----------



## MichaelaW (Nov 30, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> You know , some folks like to apply ratios & scientific information / formulas to their feeding regimes. I think it's a matter of personality how detailed one wants to make it.
> 
> My opinion on feeding is that variety is the spice of life and key to health.
> 
> ...


Exactly my opinion.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 30, 2015)

jaizei said:


> It's generally believed that the ideal CA : P ratio for tortoises/reptiles is 2:1 or better. If the overall diet is good, its usually not an issue.


Thank you!


----------



## Ariza (Dec 3, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> In nature there are only a very few animals that eat a singular food - like koala bears - but tortoises have evolved systems to take advantage of availability and variability. Plant growth is often seasonal and varied.



Sensible post, all very true. Also, re the koalas, I've read that they eat from different trees, that too many leaves from the same eucalyptus (spell?) can be toxic to them. I think variety is the best option, for animals and humans.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm not a nutritionist even though I play one on TV. I have always read that celery is a negative calorie food that it takes more calories to burn it in the body then it has. if that is true does it extended to the leaves and therefore would it be a good food choice for a tortoise? inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I'm not a nutritionist even though I play one on TV. I have always read that celery is a negative calorie food that it takes more calories to burn it in the body then it has. if that is true does it extended to the leaves and therefore would it be a good food choice for a tortoise? inquiring minds want to know.



This _might_ be true for an omnivorous mammal with high caloric needs, but not so for an ectothermic reptile with comparatively low caloric needs and a gut full of cellulose busting flora and fauna.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 4, 2015)

regarding negative calorie I looked online and apparently celery is considered a very low calorie food.A stalk of celery only has 6 calories. knowledge is power.


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2015)

dmmj said:


> regarding negative calorie I looked online and apparently celery is considered a very low calorie food.A stalk of celery only has 6 calories. knowledge is power.



Yes, but it doesn't taste as good as a doughnut, or a strip of bacon cooked in maple syrup.


----------

